# Ironia sorții / soartei?!



## irinet

Bună, 

Care din cele două variante din titlu este corectă şi, mult mai interesant, *de ce*?


----------



## farscape

Ambeke firme sunt acceptate de DOOM.

Cel mai ades am întîlnit și folosesc expresia "ironia sorții" care folosește aceiași flexiune ca și poartă -> porții.

f.


----------



## irinet

Da. 

Mă întrebam,  în acelaşi  timp, de ce doar 'con*/soartei'/?! *


----------



## farscape

Pentru că avem consorțiu - consorții 

Cred că am epuizat cunoștiințele mele de lingvistică - n-am idee, sincer să fiu, chestie de uz?

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

Nici nu ştim cum şi de ce ar fi corect doar 'soartei', 'sorții' sau ambele. Normal ar fi doar 'sorții', zic, fiindcă avem expresia 'sorți de izbândă' . _What would be the odds of me being right?!_

Ce mai este prin limba noastră: 'moartă' - 'moartei', 'forță' - 'forței', dar şi 'poartă' - 'porții', 'toartă' -'torții'.

Şi 'moarte' -'morții', 'torță - 'torței'.

La 'consoartei', după cum ai exemplificat,  ar putea exista confuzia cu  acest 'consorțiu ' - 'consorții'!

Mersi, Farscape, pentru că m-ai luminat!


----------



## Leyaa

Bună,

 Pentru a ajunge la forma de genitiv/dativ feminin singular se pleacă de la pluralul cuvântului. Asta este regula pentru cazurile de mai sus, că mai sunt câteva. 
 'Soartă' are, dintr-un motiv oarecare, 2 forme de plural acceptate: 'sorți' și 'soarte'. Mai des întâlnită este prima formă, de unde și genitiv/dativul: 'sorții'.
 'Consoartă' are pluralul 'consoarte', de unde 'consoartei'. Adevărata întrebare e, după mine, cum de cuvinte oarecum asemănătoare au ajuns la forme de plural diferite ('moartă'-'moartei',  dar 'poartă'-'porti')


----------



## irinet

Ce cred eu e că: 1. '_sorți_' nu are singular ca în cazul "_sorți de izbândă_", însemnând 'şansă/şanse', iar 2. '_soartă_' nu are plural atunci când înseamnă 'destin', dar implicând poate, mai mult, sensul de 'noroc' ca în, "i-a surâs soarta/ aşa i-a fost soarta". Nu ştiu vreun exemplu cu pluralul "soarte". Prin urmare, cred că sunt două cuvânte diferite: unul doar cu formă de singular, iar celălalt doar cu formă de plural. 

Sau poate că "soarte" nu e forma corectă de plural?! Şi atunci nici "soartei" nu este corect?!


----------



## farscape

Dacă citim dicţionarele - vezi dexonline.ro - o să constatăm că _soarte_ este o formă arhaică de plural: o găsim în Bilbie şi dicţionarele mai vechi (Scriban).

Nu prea sunt de acord cu teoria ca unele forme sunt defective de plural sau singular. După dictionar, avem (n) _soartă_,_sorţi_ şi _sorţii_/_soartei_ (tolerat?), _sorţilor_. Citând versul eminescian "ce-a ieşit din urna sorţii" putem spune că _soartei_ nu prea are _sorţi_ de izbândă. 

f.


----------



## irinet

Tocmai că nu sunt pro 'soartei' fiindcă nu prea îi găseam locul (fie vorba între noi, nici nu ştiu de ce i-l caut ). Dar dacă lui Eminescu i-a plăcut 'sorții', iar lui Alecsandri 'soartei', atunci înseamnă că nici un DLCR din 1955 încoace până la DOOM 1-2 nu s-a hotărât să elimine una sau cealaltă formă. Deci, bifez ambele forme măcar de dragul celor doi poeți.


----------

